# New site



## anytide

I've have my website up and running, it is under construction yet functional.
and i will be editing/ changing its contents on a regular basis as i incorporate new products/ materials/ and machinery into the mix, EVERYONE that has done buisness with me is encourage to sign in through the "contacts" page and tell what they've purchased, how its holding up, and if theres any problems , so i can replace or upgrade you to something else..
A big thanks to Capt. Jan, Microskiff, and forums members for their help, feedback, and encouragment is this endeavor...
www.anytide.com will get you there.

-ps -dont forget to add your testimonials/picts. of what you've purchased and submit your BIG fish photo.

thanks again -anytide


----------



## cvilt

Added it to my favs


----------



## fishgitr

Looking forward to new products! I know ill visit often. You do great work.


----------



## cutrunner

That guy "fishmadns" who commented on anytides post is a prick. Lol hes just mad cuz he has a kayak and not a microskiff hahahah


----------



## Amsoil_Man

> That guy "fishmadns" who commented on anytides post is a prick. Lol hes just mad cuz he has a kayak and not a microskiff hahahah


.... Hey hey hey, easy on the kayak business  unless you want some [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif] haha

Yeah, I aggree though. He was a bit of a prick with the remark. Guys trying to sell a service and he attacks him -- Guy aint got no room to talk either.


----------



## anytide

-under platform mount-push pole holder.








-fold-away.








-pivoting cup and arm, 360' rotation.


----------



## johnmauser

I like [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]


----------



## anytide




----------



## anytide

Clamp-on troller


----------



## anytide




----------



## anytide




----------



## anytide

20% OFF for MS members today thru Sunday 5-6-12

thanks all 
-anytide


----------



## anytide

20% OFF package deals for MS members  -now thru Sunday 7-1-12

  thanks all --anytide


----------



## anytide

---fold-away push pole holder under platform mount----


----------



## contenderv07

^^^^ looks awesome, can't wait to get it


----------



## anytide

see what.........


----------



## Dillusion

Sent you a message through your contact form. Look fwd to speaking with you.


----------



## anytide

20% OFF package deals for MS members..
NOW thru THURSDAY 8-16-12 [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## Dillusion

Love your product! I just did a review for you. Hope you like it ;D:

http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/08/16/review-shallow-water-solutions-push-pole-holder/


----------



## AfterHours2

> Love your product! I just did a review for you. Hope you like it  ;D:
> 
> http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/08/16/review-shallow-water-solutions-push-pole-holder/


Cool new site you got there. Time to get a few members


----------



## anytide

TUFF-tiller.com


----------



## Dillusion

Sent you another email about a custom project! You're the man!


----------



## Dillusion

Another photo set for you! Can't wait to review these on the new skiff, for now I just put together a first look for you: http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2012/09/06/first-look-shallow-water-solutions-snag-free-push-pole-brackets/

Thanks again!


----------



## anytide

thanks Matty-----------


----------



## disporks

Hey Anytide, Trying to send some customer your way...Visit Louisianasportsman.com and register...Someone recently started a thread questioning your products...gonna send them a link to your website but I figure you could do pretty good on there..

Thread...
http://www.louisianasportsman.com/lpca/index.php?section=reports&event=view&action=full_report&id=163836 
My id is Saltygills on there


----------



## anytide

the original poster is a happy customer ,there is always a few skeptics.....
-sooner or later they'll see the light 
thanks for the kind words from you and  _tidewater.   
-whats really amazing is all the ?'s they ask and dont visit the site/ contact..
-there are answers there to most ?'s and i communicate with all asap!
thanks again all       -anytide


----------



## anytide

360' rotation / extra wide / all custom fab.


----------



## anytide

clamp-on gear -all custom fab.


----------



## idaho1333

Looks like a great site


----------



## hookemdano

Tide,

Son is really loving the stuff we got from you to rig his gheenoe. And I finally got to try the pole holster. Not sure how I ever solo fished without it. Really changes the game. 

Price and quality were amazing. Thanks.


----------



## anytide




----------



## anytide

clamp-on anchoring mount / 3/4" x 8' anchor pin.
$165.00 shipped /complete TYD


----------



## anytide

clamp-it


----------



## DuckNut

You got the ingenuity goin' on!

Looks great.


----------



## ggoodman

I have and glued my push pole together just have not had a chance to put it to the test yet or figure out how to mount it on my odd shaped skiff. Will report back soon.


----------



## anytide

20% OFF package deals now until  this friday Aug. 2nd


----------



## anytide

Fixed trim tabs:
4" x 6" on the water
3.5" x 6" against the transom
UV resistant poly-vinyl 
-black or white
-.250" thick
-strong / light
-no rot /no corrosion
-all hardware of choice 
ALL i need is your transom angle and desired down angle on tabs. 
-send them back for FREE angle adjustment if needed.
$45.00 intro price


----------



## anytide

boga holder 
one piece custom molded
bungee lock down


----------



## anytide




----------



## anytide

20% OFF package deals for the  next week @ http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/home
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

6-  3/4" x 8' anchor pins
6-  T-handles
6- s. steel tips
shipped lower 48
$400.00
paypal / plastic
thanks all !!


----------



## BayStYat

Tide 

How much for a tiller extension for a 2002 yamaha 15?


----------



## anytide

> 6-  3/4" x 8' anchor pins
> 6-  T-handles
> 6- s. steel tips
> shipped lower 48
> $400.00
> paypal / plastic
> thanks all !!



$375.00


----------



## anytide

custom made clamp-on anchoring mounts
$85.00 shipped
with 3/4" x 8' anchor pin $160.00 shipped /complete
-any profile /application


----------



## anytide

Santa says........
25% OFF package deals and select items today ONLY !!! 
- use contact page with your xmas list of item #'s for discount inquiry.
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact

Merry Christmas all !!!!


----------



## anytide

customer switched to white -so good deal for someone.
base 2" x 7"
holds rods 3" on center/ vertical
2.5" side clearance/ horizontal
glue-on?

$45.00 shipped
paypal /plastic
PM or rustyhook at inbox dot com


----------



## anytide

> customer switched to white -so good deal for someone.
> base 2" x 7"
> holds rods 3" on center/ vertical
> 2.5" side clearance/ horizontal
> glue-on?
> 
> $45.00 shipped
> paypal /plastic
> PM or rustyhook at inbox dot com


SOLD        -thank you !

-----------

i have two(2) 3/4" x 8' long white anchor pins boxed and ready to ship
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/anchoring_pins
$125.00 / lower 48
paypal / plastic
thanks all !


----------



## anytide

i have two(2) 3/4" x 8' long white anchor pins boxed and ready to ship
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/anchoring_pins
$125.00 shipped / lower 48
paypal / plastic
thanks all !


----------



## BayStYat

how much are the rod holders?


----------



## anytide

start @ $25.00 ea. shipped
any profile


----------



## anytide

20% OFF package deals this weekend !!!!!
use contact page @ www.anytide.com for quotes / pricing

thanks all !!


----------



## anytide

troller arm -custom
clamp-on troller support brace


----------



## tkguppies

Hi Anytide, I'm looking for options of a removeable (doesn't need to be "quick") bow bracket for tiller TM that includes a d-ring or other tie off point and stick anchor mount (.75"). Tie off point would be for docking only. IPB14 front deck. Any pics or ideas? Feel free to PM me for contact info. Thanks!


----------



## anytide

yes, stand by please.......


----------



## anytide

you want a side mount or something straight in front?

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1361928575/15


----------



## tkguppies

I like the one with the puck that stays on the boat and is removable. I think I'd prefer side mount so I can have the stick anchor sleeve and tie off point. On the IPB 14 the very front of the hull where I'd like to mount it is in accessible due to foam compartment. Would well-nuts be suitable to mount the puck given the torque produced by the side mount? How have others mounted these without access to underside of deck? Approx cost? Thanks!


----------



## anytide

hmmmmmm. well nuts maybe / toggle bolts?
--if you glue and screw it down i think itll hold fine..
do you have an anchor pin ?


----------



## tkguppies

I'm in the market for a 7' anchor but refuse to pay upwards of 80$ for one. My rear mount is for a 3/4" rod so I'd want the same up front. Toggle bolts are a good idea too. As long as they are stainless and don't require huge holes. However it's fastened, i will seal the puck with 5200. I really like the Bird Sail mount but I don't value it to warrant the price.


----------



## anytide

you going to spend about the same with me.....


----------



## anytide

troller arm / clamp-on supprt brace (custom)


----------



## anytide

sit up.....


----------



## judofish

I sent you a PM. I'm looking for a custom Poling Platform mount for my Power Pole Micro. I have a BT Strike. I left you my phone number. Look forward to talking with you.


----------



## anytide




----------



## anytide

2-  anchoring mounts any profile >>   deck / transom / clamp-on
2-  3/4" x 8' anchor pins 
-all hardware
-black or white
-shipped lower 48 ONLY
$200.00 
NOW thru 8-22-14
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/purchase_anchor_pin_mounts
item # 3


----------



## anytide

1- standard anchoring mount (deck or transom) white or black
1- 3/4" x 8' anchor pin >>>>> WHITE ONLY
- all hardware 
- shipped /complete 

>>>>  LIMITED TIME  <<<<<<<
$110.00 
go here >>>  http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## Godzuki86

My SWS pole holders work great!






Thanks again!

Andy


----------



## anytide

FREE shipping TODAY on ANY >> 
clamp-on anchoring mounts/ pin combo's


----------



## anytide

http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## anytide

http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_holders


----------



## anytide

> i have two(2) 3/4" x 8' long white anchor pins boxed and ready to ship
> http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us
> $125.00 shipped / lower 48
> paypal / plastic
> thanks all !


gobble gobble  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## anytide

PayPal users enjoy 10% discount now thru 12-5-14
use "Contact Page" to submit orders for quote.
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us

Happy Holiday's


----------



## anytide

20% OFF package deals today.
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us


----------



## anytide

20% OFF package deals today.
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us

Merry Christmas...


----------



## anytide

i have two(2) 3/4" x 8' long anchor pins boxed and ready to ship
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us
$120.00 shipped / lower 48 only
paypal / plastic
thanks all !


----------



## anytide

> FREE shipping TODAY on ANY >>
> clamp-on anchoring mounts/ pin combo's


----------



## anytide

fold-away push pole holders / custom
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_holders


----------



## anytide

three(3) 3/4" x 8' long anchor pins boxed and ready to ship
black or white
http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us
>>> mention 3 / $150.00 anchor pins  
Limited Time Offer ! 
$150.00 shipped / lower 48 only
paypal / plastic
thanks all !


----------



## anytide

Paypal customers receive 10 % OFF ALL items TODAY !!!

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/


----------



## anytide

> Paypal customers receive 10 % OFF ALL items TODAY !!!
> 
> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/



-a


----------



## anytide

paypal customers get 10% OFF all orders today !!!


----------



## anytide

paypal customers get 10% OFF all orders today !!!

[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## anytide

> paypal customers get 10% OFF all orders today !!!
> 
> [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## anytide

> 20% OFF package deals today.
> http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us



-


----------



## anytide

> three(3) 3/4" x 8' long anchor pins boxed and ready to ship
> black or white
> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/private
> $150.00 shipped / lower 48 only
> paypal / plastic
> thanks all !


----------



## anytide

> Paypal customers receive 10 % OFF ALL items TODAY !!!
> 
> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/


----------



## anytide

> 20% OFF package deals today.
> http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us


 [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## anytide

10% OFF troller arm / anchor pin combos today !! 
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_armmountsbraces

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us for details / invoice


----------



## anytide

> three(3) 3/4" x 8' long anchor pins boxed and ready to ship
> black or white
> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/private
> Limited Time Offer !
> $150.00 shipped / lower 48 only
> paypal / plastic
> thanks all !


----------



## anytide

ALL anchoring mounts $65.00 shipped today !! 
lower 48 shipping only
not valid with any other discount / coupon / special

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
go here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us


----------



## anytide

> ALL anchoring mounts $65.00 shipped today !!
> lower 48 shipping only
> not valid with any other discount / coupon / special
> 
> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
> go here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us


today !!


----------



## anytide

ALL troller arms $90.00 shipped !!! 
now thru 5-25-15
lower 48 shipping only
black 
any profile
all hardware

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_armmountsbraces
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us


----------



## anytide

any standard deck or transom anchoring mount.
black or white.
$65.00 shipped
lower 48  states ONLY
LIMITED TIME OFFER


http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us
mention microskiff special !


----------



## anytide

10 % OFF all items today ! 
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/home
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us


----------



## anytide

ALL anchoring mounts $65.00 shipped today!
lower 48 shipping only
all ss hardware
any profile
- menton MS special
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
_________________________


----------



## anytide

ANY 2 anchoring mounts
2- 3/4" x 8' anchor pins
all hardware 
shipped /complete
>>>>>> $200.00
>>>> TODAY ONLY !!!!
lower 48 US only


http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us


----------



## anytide

custom made outboard tiller extensions.
custom molded boot to fit specific tiller twist grip profiles
any length
guaranteed strong
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/tuff-tiller


----------



## anytide

> ALL anchoring mounts $65.00 shipped today !!
> lower 48 shipping only
> not valid with any other discount / coupon / special
> 
> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
> go here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact_us


----------



## anytide

20% OFF all anchoring pins(3/4") / anchoring mounts / push pole brackets and holders
NOW thru SUNDAY 7-26-15
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/
go here > http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

20% OFF ALL ITEMS TODAY !!
go here > http://shallowwatersolutions.com/

submit item #'s and zipcode here > http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact
lower 48 US shipping ONLY


----------



## anytide

snag-free push pole brackets (3) 
black/ white
round/ narrow base
ss hardware
bungees
$50.00 shipped / lower 48 only

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets
go here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

20% OFF ALL anchoring mounts TODAY !!
go here > http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts

submit item #'s and zipcode here > http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact
lower 48 US shipping ONLY 

thanks all !


----------



## anytide

20% OFF ALL push pole holders / brackets
and anchoring mounts today friday 8-7-15
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_holders
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
contact us here for details >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

ALL troller arms $90.00 shipped !!! 
taking orders now ! - limited quantity.
lower 48 shipping only
black 
any profile
all hardware

examples here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_armmountsbraces
order here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/private


----------



## anytide

ALL troller arms $90.00 shipped !!! 
limited quantity.
with or without anchor pin barrel
any base plate profile
lower 48 shipping only
black 
all hardware

examples here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_armmountsbraces
order here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/private


----------



## anytide

snag-free push pole brackets (3)
item # 18
black/ white
round/ narrow base
ss hardware
bungees
$50.00 shipped / lower 48 only

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets
go here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

20 % OFF all items today !!
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


http://shallowwatersolutions.com/


----------



## anytide

ANY 2 anchoring mounts
2- 3/4" x 8' anchor pins
all hardware
shipped /complete / CONUS
>>>>>> $225.00


http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

custom rod racks/ consoles/ storage
any profile /app


----------



## anytide

20% OFF all anchoring mount/ pin combos today!
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/


----------



## anytide

anytide said:


> snag-free push pole brackets (3)
> item # 18
> black/ white
> round/ narrow base
> ss hardware
> bungees
> $50.00 shipped / lower 48 only
> 
> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets
> go here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact
> 
> today!


----------



## anytide

snag-free push pole brackets (3)
item # 18 / black/ white
round/ narrow base
ss hardware/ bungees
$50.00 shipped / lower 48 only
------------------------------------------------
ALL troller arms $90.00 shipped !!! 
limited quantity.
with or w'out anchor pin barrel
any profile
lower 48 only
black / all hardware
examples here >>http://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_armmountsbraces
order here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/private
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets
go here >> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

10% OFF ALL items today !
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/home
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

anytide said:


> 10% OFF ALL items today !
> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/home
> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


this ^^^


----------



## anytide

Happy fathers day! 

10% OFF ALL ITEMS TODAY !!
go here > http://shallowwatersolutions.com/

submit item #'s and zipcode here > http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact
lower 48 US shipping ONLY


----------



## anytide




----------



## anytide

snag-free pp brackets 
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets


----------



## anytide

10 % OFF all items today !! 
15% OFF for PayPal customers today!
use contact page for invoice
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/
_________________________


----------



## anytide

white only
today
15% off
all anchoring mounts
snag-free push pole brackets
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

View attachment 6105


http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_holders


----------



## anytide

three(3) 3/4" x 8' long solid FG anchor pins
$180.00 shipped/ CONUS
black 
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

standard deck or transom anchor pin mounts $60.00 ea.
2/ $110.00 shipped CONUS
all ss hardware
paypal / CC

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
mention MS special >>>


----------



## LowHydrogen

I meant to tell you I finally got around to mounting the troller/anchor pin mount on my River Hawk. Looks and works great! When I get home over the break, I'll get some decent pics to you.

Question, if I send you some templates (cardboard) can you make custom rod holders? I may want to change something in one of my other boats.


----------



## anytide

yes
thank you !


----------



## anytide

Happy memorial day!!!

paypal users get 10% off all items thru monday.
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

clamp-on anchoring mounts
$85.00 shipped

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## anytide

Happy Fathers Day !! 
10% OFF all anchoring mounts today.

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

Fourth of July special !! LIMITED TIME!

snag-free push pole brackets(3) $50.00 
troller/ anchoring arms $90.00 ea.
anchor pin mounts/ deck or transom $60.00 ea.
free shipping
ss hardware
go here >>> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/private
paypal/ credit/ debit options


----------



## anytide

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/tuff-tiller


----------



## anytide

10% OFF for PayPal users today !
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/tuff-tiller
>>>> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms


----------



## anytide

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/tuff-tiller_pix


----------



## anytide

go here >>> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/private
bottom of page
$50.00 shipped


----------



## anytide

anchoring pin/ poles brackets.
hold anchoring pins securely to hull.
snag- free design.
360' rotating head.
fits anchor pins up to 1" in diameter.
UV resistant materials.
ss hardware/ bungees included.
$50.00 / free shipping.
guaranteed strong/ forever.
set of three (3)
go here >>> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/private bottom of page


----------



## anytide

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/private


  





pp micro caps / backing plate


----------



## anytide

10% off all items for paypal customers today!
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/home

go here>> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## LowHydrogen

Hey @anytide can you make something like this if I provide dimensions? 

I have a cover plate I'm needing to replace and figured I'd make better use of the space.














Also, do you do doors/hatches?


----------



## anytide

email me the specs. and we;ll see.
[email protected]
thank you !


----------



## LowHydrogen

anytide said:


> email me the specs. and we;ll see.
> [email protected]
> thank you !


Email sent


----------



## anytide

10% OFF all tiller extension today for MS members
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/tuff-tiller_pix
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/tuff-tiller

Inquire here >> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

two(2) standard anchoring mounts
deck or transom / black
$110.00 / shipped complete

https://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts
https://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact


----------



## anytide

shallow water solutions - Use links below for ordering and measuring instructions. http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/how_to_measureorder_clamp-on_mounts http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/purchase_anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## anytide

standard anchor pin mounts on sale >>>> shallow water solutions - Use links below for ordering and measuring instructions. http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/how_to_measureorder_clamp-on_mounts http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/purchase_anchor_pin_mounts
$50.00 shipped
deck or transom
black only
ss hardware included
limited time offer here >>> shallow water solutions - Private Sales
bottom of page


----------



## anytide

10% off all tiller extensions for paypal customers today !


shallow water solutions - Use links below to order and measure tiller extensions. http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/tufftiller/how_to_order http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/tufftiller/purchase_tiller_extension





> >>> shallow water solutions - Contact Us


----------



## anytide

troller / anchoring arms
$80.00 shipped / this week only.


shallow water solutions - Use link below for ordering troller/ anchoring arms. http://shallowwatersolutions.com/troller_anchoring_arms/purchase_troller_anchoring_arms_here/admin


go here >>> shallow water solutions - Private Sales


----------



## anytide

shallow water solutions - Use links below for ordering and measuring instructions. http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/how_to_measureorder_clamp-on_mounts http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/purchase_anchor_pin_mounts




shallow water solutions - Use link below to order push pole holders. http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_holders/purchase_push_pole_holders


----------



## anytide

snag-free push pole brackets (3)
item # 18
black/ white
round/ narrow base
ss hardware
bungees
$50.00 shipped / lower 48 only
this weekend
paypal / CC

shallow water solutions - Use link below to order push pole brackets. http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets/purchase_push_pole_brackets

go here >> shallow water solutions - Contact Us


----------



## anytide

clamp-on storage boxes
$100.00 / shipped
paypal/ CC
thru this weekend.


shallow water solutions - Storage consoles/ rod racks http://shallowwatersolutions.com/purchase_storage Use link above to purchase rod racks/ tubes/ storage.


----------



## ChickenBone

I like the push pole holders


----------



## anytide

PP MICRO clamp-on kit
no hardware included
4 caps / 1 backing plate
$90.00 / shipped
works with back angle / inward leg angles up to 15 degrees 
Go here >>> shallow water solutions - On Sale


----------



## anytide

anytide said:


> clamp-on storage boxes
> $100.00 / shipped
> paypal/ CC
> thru this weekend.
> 
> 
> shallow water solutions - Storage consoles/ rod racks http://shallowwatersolutions.com/purchase_storage Use link above to purchase rod racks/ tubes/ storage.


now thru tuesday !


----------



## anytide

10% off tiller extensions
now thru sunday 



shallow water solutions - Use links below to order and measure tiller extensions. http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/tufftiller/how_to_order http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/tufftiller/purchase_tiller_extension




shallow water solutions - TUFF-tiller pix



contact for discount here >>> shallow water solutions - Contact Us


----------



## anytide

shallow water solutions - Use links below for ordering and measuring instructions. http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/how_to_measureorder_clamp-on_mounts http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/purchase_anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## anytide

Happy 4th
10% off ALL products @ shallow water solutions -
now thru Monday
go here >>>shallow water solutions - Contact Us


----------



## anytide

push pole brackets(3) 
fits jon boat rail 1.125"
ss hardware / bungees
$70.00 shipped / complete


shallow water solutions - Use link below to order push pole brackets. http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets/purchase_push_pole_brackets


----------



## anytide

10% off ALL items @ shallow water solutions -

now thru Christmas



> >> shallow water solutions - Contact Us for quote.


----------



## anytide

standard anchoring mounts/ deck or transom
$60.00 shipped
any 2 $100.00 shipped
free ss hardware included.



> >> shallow water solutions - Use links below for ordering and measuring instructions. http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/how_to_measureorder_clamp-on_mounts http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts/purchase_anchor_pin_mounts


go here for discount >>> https://shallowwatersolutions.com/contact

Happy Holidays !!


----------



## anytide

_Build shop will be closed the entire month of January

contact us on available / ready to ship items during this period.

[email protected]_


----------

